# need good keyboard for 500 rs



## sarveshrokz (Aug 3, 2012)

it'll have to be a usb keyboard ...i'll be using this keyboard mainly for gaming ...


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 4, 2012)

Gaming hardware is costly. But get the lowest priced logitech kb. Been using it for 2 years now. Going good.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 4, 2012)

Logitech K200 @450/- is the best choice for you.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2012)

You can get MS Wired 500 combo for 500 bucks easily.


----------

